# Snowy Lunch in the Bush



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure if anyone likes these sort of vids, but ill post this one since it was a nice snowy day out eating some yum food


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 

Cool stove.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cool stove.


I picked up the solo stove 2 weeks ago and im loving it


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

